# Question For Eric....Please Help!



## Guest (Nov 15, 2001)

Hi Eric,I'm on day 38 of the tapes and have been having a major relapse. Is this normal?Today is Wednesday, and the pain started with no forwarning on Saturday around 5pm. I was just sitting around watching a movie and whamo! the pain hit me like someone had stabbed me with a knife. I had taken Buscopan for the spasms, tylenol 3's for the pain (it was that bad) which in turn, made me very nauseous, and also constipated. Then, on Tuesday, I stopped the tylenols and was able to hold down some food for a change. I was having a hard time having a BM, so I used a sapository. That helped...but now I have switched to major D and it's a dark green color....Is this normal???????? I have taken only 1 immodium to try and help. I did not want to take the normal qty of 2, as I don't want to keep going back and forth between C and D.Any help would be greatly appreciated.I'm starting to feel like a leprechan.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Glasweegin, first so you know your on the photo site.







As for the relaspe, it is not uncommon, but the fact that you relasped shows progress as you were doing well before. Many things can upset the gi, so an occasional setback can happen. But you are embedding positive digestive thoughts into you subconcious and it is a gradual process and its still early for you. Read the Mind armies post Mike posted, as this explais some of this.The attacks though will become less and less frequent as the physiology of your body gradually changes and the anxiety levels drop and you start to think more positively.







There is way more to it then this however.If I were you, and if you think you can bare with it,stop taking any aspirin, or tylenols or any Nasids. They have a pretty powerful effect on the gut and can cause problems themselves. Just a thought, I quit them years ago and it helped me alot.Stool color I would not worry about unless it continues for a while or there is blood.That your going back and forth for the moment may just be you body adjusting and it should level out as you progress.I posted this on a discussion forum thread but it is important to think about, and is from this abstract." "The three systems tend to work in a coordinated fashion. When an individual changes the pattern of responding in one system, this affects the other systems. Thus, if one becomes very still and reduces muscle tone, there is a tendency for the brain and autonomic nervous system to generally reflect relaxation. Methods of producing relaxation tend to focus on one system, combinations of these systems, or all three." http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm Its good to think about what effects and some of the biology happenings while you do this.







I hope this helps if you have more questions let me know, but blow the set back off and stay positive and you will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2001)

Thanks for your help Eric.I have stopped taking any meds and so far the D seems to have stopped. I still have a slight pain (more of a discomfort) in my lower left side, but hopefully that will be gone in the next day or so. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I'm better for Saturday since I have a concert to go to.Again, thanks for your info and all your help that you give everyone here on this board.It's greatly appreciated!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Glasweegin, I am very glad I could be of some help and no worries we are always here whenever you need us. Your doing find so not to worry.


----------

